
The Meta-Machine Code (MMC) Tool - mabynogy
http://verisimilitudes.net/2017-07-07?v2
======
mabynogy
An improved version (with a video demo) already submitted 8 months ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15706120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15706120)).

